# piiri/rengas/ympyrä



## Gavril

As I understand it, _

- piiri _is a ring/circle made up of physical objects or materials: a circle of stones, of people etc. 

- _rengas _refers to rings that are used for connecting things, and to tires (whereas _sormus _is a finger ring)

- _ympyrä _is the abstract geometrical concept of a circle.

Is there anything about this picture to correct or comment on?

K


----------



## sakvaka

Yes, there is something to comment on.

I disagree with the Finnish Wikipedia: I wouldn't use_ piiri_ when talking about stones or other material objects. For "a circle of stones" I'd use the word _kivikehä_. _Noidankehä _or _sienikehä_ is a circle of mushrooms (ie. fairy ring).

Here is a quick list of the most common uses of the words.

_Piiri _has multiple meanings. It can be:

*a) local district; area of administration: *
Etelä-Savon sairaanhoitopiiri (health care district) 
vaalipiiri (electoral district) 
Itäkeskuksen poliisipiiri (police precinct)
*b) a ring of people:* 
tanssia piirissä (to dance in a ring) 
piirileikit (roundgames)
*d) sphere, field of influence:* 
Kesämökkikin kuuluu kotirauhan piiriin. (belongs to the sphere of, is in the compass of) 
*f) a group of people:* 
paremmissa piireissä ("in better circles") 
asioista perillä olevat piirit (well-informed circles) 
Hän liikkuu pienissä piireissä. (in small circles)
*e) circuit *(electronics)
Virtapiirin teho saadaan paremmaksi näin. (electrical circuit)
Komponentit juotetaan piirilevyyn. (circuit board)
 
_Ympyrä _is the geometrical concept of a circle. It contains all the points of a plane that are at a constant distance from the centre.

I don't understand how _rengas_ would be mainly used for connecting things. The main difference between _ympyrä _and _rengas_¹ is simple: the latter has a hole, the former hasn't.

Nastojen määrää talvirenkaissa rajoitetaan (winter tyres).
Kultaiset korvarenkaat on vanha amerikkalainen elokuvasävelmä. (Golden earrings)
Luonnonsuojeluliitto on rengastanut useita lintuja tämän kesän aikana. (has banded many birds)
Galilei havaitsi Saturnuksen renkaat ensimmäisenä. (the rings of Saturn)

However, "ring doughnut" is not _munkkirengas _but _munkkirinkilä_. Engagement ring isn't _kihlarengas_ but _kihla__sormus_.

----
¹ _Rengas _has also a mathematical definition, but it's not the usual geometrical figure (_torus_).


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> Kultaiset korvarenkaat on vanha amerikkalainen elokuvasävelmä. (Golden earrings)



"... Are an old American movie melody?" (Tulisiko muuten laulujen suomenkielisissä nimissä olla suuraakkosista alkavat sanat?)


----------



## sakvaka

Tarkoitatko, tulisiko laulun nimen alkaa isolla kirjaimella? Kyllä, kuten kaikki erisnimet, myös laulut alkavat isolla. "Oletko kuullut _Metsäkukkia_?"

Does English really use the plural predicate, when the subject is a plural-formed name? I mean, would you say: Golden earrings is... or Golden earrings are...? 

At least in Finnish singular is used: _Helsingin Sanomat on sanomalehti._


----------



## Gavril

sakvaka said:


> Tarkoitatko, tulisiko laulun nimen alkaa isolla kirjaimella? Kyllä, kuten kaikki erisnimet, myös laulut alkavat isolla. "Oletko kuullut _Metsäkukkia_?"



Kun kirjoitit "Kultaiset korvarenkaat", toinen sana alkoi pienaakkosella kirjaimella. Englanninkielessä, kaikki erisnimeen kuuluvat sanat (muuta kuin artikkelit ja jotkin prepositiot) alkavat yleensä isolla kirjaimella.



> Does English really use the plural predicate, when the subject is a plural-formed name? I mean, would you say: Golden earrings is... or Golden earrings are...?
> 
> At least in Finnish singular is used: _Helsingin Sanomat on sanomalehti._


We would say _"Golden Earrings" is_ (in US English, song titles have quotation marks around them). I mistakenly used the plural in the last post because I wasn't sure whether you were referring to a song or to actual golden earrings.


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> Kun kirjoitit "Kultaiset korvarenkaat", toinen sana alkoi pienellä kirjaimella . Englannin kielessä  kaikki erisnimeen kuuluvat sanat (muut  kuin artikkelit ja jotkin prepositiot) alkavat yleensä isolla kirjaimella.
> 
> We would say _"Golden Earrings" is_ (in US English, song titles have quotation marks around them). I only used the plural in the last post because I wasn't sure whether you were referring to a song or to actual golden earrings.



Suomessa vain ensimmäinen kirjain on iso. Tästä säännöstä on tosin poikkeuksia, kuten edellä mainittu Helsingin Sanomat. Meilläkin laulun nimi tulisi joko laittaa lainausmerkkeihin tai kursivoida.

By the way, it's either "alkaa pienaakkosella" or "alkaa pienellä (kirjaimella)", but never "alkaa pienaakkosella kirjaimella".


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

sakvaka said:


> Tarkoitatko, tulisiko laulun nimen alkaa isolla kirjaimella? Kyllä, kuten kaikki erisnimet, myös laulut alkavat isolla. "Oletko kuullut _Metsäkukkia_?"
> 
> Does English really use the plural predicate, when the subject is a plural-formed name? I mean, would you say: Golden earrings is... or Golden earrings are...?
> 
> At least in Finnish singular is used: _Helsingin Sanomat on sanomalehti._


This may be slightly offtopic but the term _predicate_ isn't an exact equivalent of the Finnish _predikaatti_ as this quotation from the Random House Unabridged Dictionary shows:

_*predicate*
Gram. (in many languages, as English) a syntactic unit that functions as one of the two main constituents of a simple sentence, the other being the subject, and that consists of a verb, which in English may agree with the subject in number, and of all the words governed by the verb or modifying it, the whole often expressing the action performed by or the state attributed to the subject, as is here in Larry is here._

_Finite verb_ is a good term for the Finnish _predikaatti_ even though some people use _main verb_ as well. I won't go into the semantics of these two terms here, though.

As to your question about singular or plural after _Golden Earrings_, a singular verb is used. Plural names of countries also take a singular verb: _the United States *is*... _But: _the Alps *are*..._


----------

